# mtp-detect causes libmtp panic

## djsmiley2k

Hi all

My gf recently brought my a X-Fi Creative Zen mp3 player - nice little thing infact, to replacy my aging zen. However I've having some troubles getting it working on my system... I looked over the net for infomation on how to connect it and found lots about how to set it up using hal. However I'm not using hal and so I'm unsure how to proceed.

It appears it should "just work" with libmtp however when I run mtp-detect as advised in various forums I just get some kind of panic.

```
tim@Musha ~ $ mtp-detect 

libmtp version: 0.3.7

Listing raw device(s)

   Found 1 device(s):

   Creative: ZEN X-Fi (041e:4162) @ bus 0, dev 2

Attempting to connect device(s)

usb_claim_interface(): Device or resource busy

LIBMTP PANIC: Unable to initialize device

Unable to open raw device 0

OK.

```

From dmesg:

```

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 2

```

I'm not sure where to go with this? I really hope I can get this up and running as my gf spent alot of money on it and I'm starting to feel bad and she keeps seeing my using my old player :S

Also my usb HDD mounts and works correctly. so the error appears to be with Libmtp and not usb as I previously suspected.

----------

## pianosaurus

Are you running a DE of some sort? Both KDE and Gnome had automounters before hal came along. Maybe one of those is accessing the device. Could you try running mtp-detect outside of X, just to rule any session-related applications out?

----------

## djsmiley2k

Sorry for the stupidly slow reply, to be honest I didn't go ahead at first as I was doubting of it working.

I am running XFCE, however I used to have gnome on this machine, and parts of gnome still exist.

I did indeed get an output when X wasn't running!.

```

libmtp version: 0.3.7

Listing raw device(s)

   Found 1 device(s):

   Creative: ZEN X-Fi (041e:4162) @ bus 0, dev 2

Attempting to connect device(s)

USB low-level info:

   Using kernel interface "usbfs"

   bcdUSB: 512

   bDeviceClass: 255

   bDeviceSubClass: 0

   bDeviceProtocol: 0

   idVendor: 041e

   idProduct: 4162

   IN endpoint maxpacket: 512 bytes

   OUT endpoint maxpacket: 512 bytes

   Raw device info:

      Bus location: 0

      Device number: 2

      Device entry info:

         Vendor: Creative

         Vendor id: 0x041e

         Product: ZEN X-Fi

         Vendor id: 0x4162

         Device flags: 0x00000000

Microsoft device descriptor 0xee:

   0000: 1203 4d00 5300 4600 5400 3100 3000 3000   ..M.S.F.T.1.0.0.

   0010: fe00                                      ..

Microsoft device response to control message 1, CMD 0xfe:

   0000: 2800 0000 0001 0400 0100 0000 0000 0000   (...............

   0010: 0001 4d54 5000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000   ..MTP...........

   0020: 0000 0000 0000 0000                       ........

Microsoft device response to control message 2, CMD 0xfe:

   0000: 2800 0000 0001 0400 0100 0000 0000 0000   (...............

   0010: 0001 4d54 5000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000   ..MTP...........

   0020: 0000 0000 0000 0000                       ........

Device info:

   Manufacturer: Creative Technology Ltd

   Model: Creative ZEN X-Fi

   Device version: 1.04.08_1.03.03

   Serial number: 31010001556E22160002D900CAAAA216

   Vendor extension ID: 0x00000006

   Vendor extension description: microsoft.com: 1.0;microsoft.com/WMPPD: 10.0;microsoft.com/WMDRMPD: 10.1;audible.com: 1.0;

   Detected object size: 64 bits

Supported operations:

   1001: get device info

   1002: Open session

   1003: Close session

   1004: Get storage IDs

   1005: Get storage info

   1007: Get object handles

   100c: Send object info

   100d: Send object

   100f: Format storage

   1014: Get device property description

   1015: Get device property value

   1006: Get number of objects

   1008: Get object info

   1009: Get object

   100b: Delete object

   1010: Reset device

   1012: Set object protection

   1016: Set device property value

   1017: Reset device property value

   1019: Move object

   101b: Get partial object

   9801: Get object properties supported

   9802: Get object property description

   9803: Get object property value

   9804: Set object property value

   9805: Get object property list

   9806: Set object property list

   9808: Send object property list

   9807: Get interdependent property description

   9810: Get object references

   9811: Set object references

   9201: Report Added/Deleted Items

   9101: Get secure time challenge

   9102: Get secure time response

   9103: Set license response

   9104: Get sync list

   9105: Send meter challenge query

   9106: Get meter challenge

   9107: Get meter response

   9108: Clean data store

   9109: Get license state

   910a: Send WMDRM-PD Command

   910b: Send WMDRM-PD Request

Events supported:

   0x4006

Device Properties Supported:

   0x5001: Battery Level

   0xd401: Synchronization Partner

   0xd402: Friendly Device Name

   0xd101: Secure Time

   0xd102: Device Certificate

   0xd201: Unknown property

   0xd001: Unknown property

Playable File (Object) Types and Object Properties Supported:

   3009: MP3

      de99: AudioWAVECodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 85,  READ ONLY

      de9a: AudioBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 8000, MAX 320000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc46: Artist STRING data type GET/SET

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc8b: Track UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8c: Genre STRING data type GET/SET

      dc99: OriginalReleaseDate STRING data type DATETIME FORM GET/SET

      dc9a: AlbumName STRING data type GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc91: UseCount UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8a: Rating UINT16 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 100, STEP 1 GET/SET

      d901: BuyFlag UINT8 data type ANY 8BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc42: SyncID STRING data type GET/SET

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   b901: WMA

      de99: AudioWAVECodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 352, 353,  READ ONLY

      de9a: AudioBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 5000, MAX 505000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc46: Artist STRING data type GET/SET

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc8b: Track UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8c: Genre STRING data type GET/SET

      dc99: OriginalReleaseDate STRING data type DATETIME FORM GET/SET

      dc9a: AlbumName STRING data type GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc91: UseCount UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8a: Rating UINT16 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 100, STEP 1 GET/SET

      d901: BuyFlag UINT8 data type ANY 8BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc42: SyncID STRING data type GET/SET

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   3008: MS Wave

      dc46: Artist STRING data type GET/SET

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc8b: Track UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8c: Genre STRING data type GET/SET

      dc99: OriginalReleaseDate STRING data type DATETIME FORM GET/SET

      dc9a: AlbumName STRING data type GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc91: UseCount UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8a: Rating UINT16 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 100, STEP 1 GET/SET

      d901: BuyFlag UINT8 data type ANY 8BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc42: SyncID STRING data type GET/SET

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   b904: Audible.com Codec

      da01: unknown(da01) UINT32 data type enumeration: 2, 3, 4,  GET/SET

      da02: unknown(da02) array of UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      da03: unknown(da03) UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc46: Artist STRING data type GET/SET

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc8b: Track UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8c: Genre STRING data type GET/SET

      dc99: OriginalReleaseDate STRING data type DATETIME FORM GET/SET

      dc9a: AlbumName STRING data type GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc91: UseCount UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8a: Rating UINT16 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 100, STEP 1 GET/SET

      d901: BuyFlag UINT8 data type ANY 8BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc42: SyncID STRING data type GET/SET

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   b982: MP4

      de99: AudioWAVECodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 41222,  READ ONLY

      de9a: AudioBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 8000, MAX 320000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc46: Artist STRING data type GET/SET

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc8b: Track UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8c: Genre STRING data type GET/SET

      dc99: OriginalReleaseDate STRING data type DATETIME FORM GET/SET

      dc9a: AlbumName STRING data type GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc91: UseCount UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc8a: Rating UINT16 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 100, STEP 1 GET/SET

      d901: BuyFlag UINT8 data type ANY 8BIT VALUE form GET/SET

      dc42: SyncID STRING data type GET/SET

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   ba03: Abstract Audio Album

      dc86: RepresentativeSampleData array of UINT8 data type byte array:  GET/SET

      dc81: RepresentativeSampleFormat UINT16 data type enumeration: 14337,  READ ONLY

      dc83: RepresentativeSampleHeight UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 180, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc82: RepresentativeSampleSize UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 24576, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc84: RepresentativeSampleWidth UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 180, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   ba05: Abstract Audio Video Playlist

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   ba01: Abstract Multimedia Album

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   3801: JPEG

      dc88: Height UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 3328, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc86: RepresentativeSampleData array of UINT8 data type byte array:  GET/SET

      dc81: RepresentativeSampleFormat UINT16 data type enumeration: 14337,  READ ONLY

      dc83: RepresentativeSampleHeight UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc82: RepresentativeSampleSize UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 8192, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc84: RepresentativeSampleWidth UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc87: Width UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 4992, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   300a: MS AVI

      de99: AudioWAVECodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 85, 17, 1,  READ ONLY

      de9a: AudioBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 8000, MAX 1536000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      de9d: FramesPerThousandSeconds UINT32 data type range: MIN 20, MAX 30000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc88: Height UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 240, STEP 1 GET/SET

      de91: TotalBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 4000000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      de9b: VideoFourCCCodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 844515635, 878070084, 1482049860, 808802372, 1196444237, 1145656920,  READ ONLY

      de9c: VideoBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 3000000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc87: Width UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 320, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc86: RepresentativeSampleData array of UINT8 data type byte array:  GET/SET

      dc81: RepresentativeSampleFormat UINT16 data type enumeration: 14337,  READ ONLY

      dc83: RepresentativeSampleHeight UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc82: RepresentativeSampleSize UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 8192, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc84: RepresentativeSampleWidth UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   300c: ASF

      de99: AudioWAVECodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 352, 353,  READ ONLY

      de9a: AudioBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 5000, MAX 505000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      de9d: FramesPerThousandSeconds UINT32 data type range: MIN 20, MAX 30000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc88: Height UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 240, STEP 1 GET/SET

      de91: TotalBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 850000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      de9b: VideoFourCCCodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 861293911,  READ ONLY

      de9c: VideoBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 850000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc87: Width UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 320, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc86: RepresentativeSampleData array of UINT8 data type byte array:  GET/SET

      dc81: RepresentativeSampleFormat UINT16 data type enumeration: 14337,  READ ONLY

      dc83: RepresentativeSampleHeight UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc82: RepresentativeSampleSize UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 8192, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc84: RepresentativeSampleWidth UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   b981: WMV

      de99: AudioWAVECodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 352, 353,  READ ONLY

      de9a: AudioBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 5000, MAX 505000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      de9d: FramesPerThousandSeconds UINT32 data type range: MIN 20, MAX 30000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc88: Height UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 240, STEP 1 GET/SET

      de91: TotalBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 850000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      de9b: VideoFourCCCodec UINT32 data type enumeration: 861293911,  READ ONLY

      de9c: VideoBitRate UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 850000, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc87: Width UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 320, STEP 1 GET/SET

      dc86: RepresentativeSampleData array of UINT8 data type byte array:  GET/SET

      dc81: RepresentativeSampleFormat UINT16 data type enumeration: 14337,  READ ONLY

      dc83: RepresentativeSampleHeight UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc82: RepresentativeSampleSize UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 8192, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc84: RepresentativeSampleWidth UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX 96, STEP 1 READ ONLY

      dc89: Duration UINT32 data type range: MIN 0, MAX -1, STEP 1 GET/SET

      de93: SampleRate UINT32 data type enumeration: 8000, 11025, 12000, 16000, 22050, 24000, 32000, 44100, 48000,  READ ONLY

      de94: NumberOfChannels UINT16 data type enumeration: 1, 2,  READ ONLY

      de95: AudioBitDepth UINT32 data type enumeration: 8, 16,  READ ONLY

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   bb83: vCard3

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   be03: vCalendar2

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   b802: Firmware

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   3000: Undefined Type

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

   3001: Association/Directory

      dc01: StorageID UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc02: ObjectFormat UINT16 data type ANY 16BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc04: ObjectSize UINT64 data type READ ONLY

      dc41: PersistantUniqueObjectIdentifier UINT128 data type READ ONLY

      dc44: Name STRING data type GET/SET

      dc0b: ParentObject UINT32 data type ANY 32BIT VALUE form READ ONLY

      dc07: ObjectFileName STRING data type REGULAR EXPRESSION FORM GET/SET

      dc4f: NonConsumable UINT8 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

      dc03: ProtectionStatus UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1, 32771,  READ ONLY

      dc0d: Hidden UINT16 data type enumeration: 0, 1,  GET/SET

Storage Devices:

   StorageID: 0x00010001

      StorageType: 0x0003 fixed RAM storage

      FilesystemType: 0x0002 generic hierarchical

      AccessCapability: 0x0000 read/write

      MaxCapacity: 32127975424

      FreeSpaceInBytes: 32032817152

      FreeSpaceInObjects: 4294967295

      StorageDescription: Storage Media

      VolumeIdentifier: 31010001556E22160002D900CAAAA216

Special directories:

   Default music folder: 0x0000005a

   Default playlist folder: 0x0000005e

   Default picture folder: 0x0000006a

   Default video folder: 0x0000006e

   Default organizer folder: 0x00000066

   Default zencast folder: 0x00000076

   Default album folder: 0x00000234

   Default text folder: 0x00000000

MTP-specific device properties:

   Friendly name: tim

   Synchronization partner: (NULL)

   Battery level 252 of 255 (98%)

libmtp supported (playable) filetypes:

   ISO MPEG-1 Audio Layer 3

   Microsoft Windows Media Audio

   RIFF WAVE file

   Audible.com Audio Codec

   MPEG-4 Part 14 Container Format (Audio+Video Empahsis)

   JPEG file

   Audio Video Interleave

   Microsoft Advanced Systems Format

   Microsoft Windows Media Video

   VCard version 3

   VCalendar version 2

   Firmware file

Secure Time:

<DRMCLOCK type="status"><VALUE>#20080315 14:06:59Z#</VALUE><FLAG>DRM_CLK_NOT_SET</FLAG></DRMCLOCK>

Device Certificate:

<DEVCERT version="1.0"><CERTIFICATE type="DEVICE"><DATA><UNIQUEID private="1">AQABMRYiblUA2QIAFqKqygAAAAA=</UNIQUEID><PUBLICKEY private="1">Giz8LOwBxRTKrkENbvXN8YSGe1UCIbImUacokRhfP3mXj16gM1ovAw==</PUBLICKEY><KEYDATA>mAnHQkEGthwSpxWicmavdnLnBZ0=</KEYDATA></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>wd0Jik4N7nQv+9+N9+7ebFINukrpzRIL8oohcpHyBBziss3wfzA1PQ==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE><SYMSIGNATURE>X47xw0TuRHLB6x7e9wgLe5xepCA=</SYMSIGNATURE></CERTIFICATE><FALLBACK><SECURITYVERSION>2.4.108.193</SECURITYVERSION><CERTIFICATE private="1">Giz8LOwBxRTKrkENbvXN8YSGe1UCIbImUacokRhfP3mXj16gM1ovAwIEbMEmA2Y0uBPttX8qsxbHUx5B8Cm5Gip0q1nHtXzXahP4mEroX83KgQRV</CERTIFICATE></FALLBACK><CERTIFICATE type="GROUP"><DATA><NAME>Creative ZEN</NAME>

  <MANUFACTURER>CL Direct Pte Ltd.</MANUFACTURER>

  <MODEL>DVP-FL0001</MODEL>

  <SECURITYLEVEL>2000</SECURITYLEVEL>

  <HARDWARE_VER_MAJOR>1</HARDWARE_VER_MAJOR>

  <HARDWARE_VER_MINOR>0</HARDWARE_VER_MINOR>

  <FIRMWARE_VER_MAJOR>1</FIRMWARE_VER_MAJOR>

  <FIRMWARE_VER_MINOR>0</FIRMWARE_VER_MINOR>

  <FEATURES>

    <CLOCK>2</CLOCK>

    <SECURECLOCK>

      <URL>http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=25817</URL>

      <PUBLICKEY>!CNhvvz1WaNV1AFUmetxkvm9iD4UrE9cnGUi!qcqdxMiXmD1*ikYGA==</PUBLICKEY>

    </SECURECLOCK>

    <METERING>1</METERING>

    <LICENSE_ACQ>0</LICENSE_ACQ>

    <LICENSE_SYNC>1</LICENSE_SYNC>

    <ENCRYPTION>0</ENCRYPTION>

    <SYMMETRIC_OPT>1</SYMMETRIC_OPT>

  </FEATURES>

  <LIMITS>

    <MAXCHAINDEPTH>2</MAXCHAINDEPTH>

    <MAXLICENSESIZE>10240</MAXLICENSESIZE>

    <MAXHEADERSIZE>5120</MAXHEADERSIZE>

  </LIMITS><PUBLICKEY>01jSNo4LLYCkLWpnsvVOxk1wvxbm2krcn20LgpXL9Zf91opCNsMyAQ==</PUBLICKEY></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>DrK/bNN2aO5ImZHdepevdhlT6UePVcdaxTWOMvw/8RYKeQFjSPwWUw==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE></CERTIFICATE><CERTIFICATE type="AUTHORIZATION"><DATA><SECURITYLEVEL>2000</SECURITYLEVEL><AUTH_ID>2085</AUTH_ID><PUBLICKEY>U3xlv/ZHjD1bOwjB+VKpZuAf3UI+x+5XtTYc7TvHKdQeGpyFrOmOEw==</PUBLICKEY></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>iBzmFZxhy/VC9d2REO5iicO+dguqv8zhB7QPZe0JOj7BNKAwmrQoew==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE></CERTIFICATE><CERTIFICATE type="AUTHORIZATION_ROOT"><DATA><AUTH_ID>1</AUTH_ID><PUBLICKEY>a1t3hxrg!qbOgktnbYaEEi4teCse!gz6RvTPuC!zizKJlpU7xoduSw==</PUBLICKEY></DATA><MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE>Ko25GwcWTT0R8xP4rS9+h4Z/EHX03y7Gb/281mD8U0nQGG3Rk9O+TA==</MSDRM_SIGNATURE_VALUE></CERTIFICATE></DEVCERT>

OK.

```

I guess this means I should be able to easily use the device now, once I can figure out whats mounting it (or interupting the mtp-detect. Once X has started it goes back to the original message.

Now I feel sorry and stupid for doubting you. 

Installed gnome stuff:

```

tim@Musha ~ $ qlist -I gnome

app-text/gnome-doc-utils

dev-python/gnome-python-base

gnome-base/libglade

gnome-base/librsvg

gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs

gnome-extra/libgsf

net-print/libgnomecups

x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme

tim@Musha ~ $ 

```

Hope you can forgive my idiocy and help me some more ^_^!

Ah and dmesg shows:

```

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-5: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

----------

## pianosaurus

Hm. Those gnome-things seems unrelated. Try ps -eH inside X and see what XFCE has started. If nothing seems relevant, you could try this:

1: Run this outside X:

```
ps -eo pid,fname > /tmp/pstemp
```

2: Start X and run this:

```
diff /tmp/pstemp <(ps -eo pid,fname)
```

That should list all processes started in X, including processes that are not children of XFCE. See if anything there may be related.

----------

## djsmiley2k

I thought I had removed hald from my system, but appently not:

```

 4780 ?        00:00:00   hald

 4783 ?        00:00:00     hald-runner

 4822 ?        00:00:00       hald-addon-inpu

 4823 ?        00:00:00       hald-addon-rfki

 4824 ?        00:00:00       hald-addon-leds

 4842 ?        00:00:00       hald-addon-acpi

```

Could it be this which is seeing the device connecting and then screwing it up?

[edit]

Did /etc/init.d/hald stop

- BINGO. Device detected ok!.

I was sure I'd removed/disabled hal, as it was screwing with my keyboard previously. But it seems I must of fixed it without removing it completely. Now to figure out if i can configure hal to work properly with the device?  :Neutral: 

----------

## pianosaurus

Well, hald uses dbus to notify other processes of changes in hardware. I'm guessing you have something else in addition to hal that attempts to mount the drive when hald is running. Either that, or hal is doing something it shouldn't, so that would be a bug.

----------

